# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  بهترین دانشگاههای دنیا در 5 رشته تخصصی و موضوعی/ یک مقام برای دانشگاه تهران

## Parniya

بهترین دانشگاههای دنیا در 5 رشته تخصصی و موضوعی/ یک مقام برای دانشگاه تهران

رئیس مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری، تازه ترین نتایج رتبه بندی شانگهای را از دانشگاههای تراز اول جهان، اعلام کرد.
 	جعفر مهراد در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر، گفت: روز گذشته 25 مرداد 1392، نظام  رتبه بندی شانگهای نتایج رتبه بندی دانشگاههای تراز اول جهان را که از یک  دهه پیش آغاز شده است، منتشر کرد؛ نظام رتبه بندی شانگهای، 500 دانشگاه را  سالانه بر اساس یک روش شناختی بسیار شفاف و داده های قابل اعتماد رتبه بندی  می کند. نظام رتبه شانگهای، سرآغاز نظامهای رتبه بندی جهانی و یکی از  معتبرترین نظامها است. 	وی ادامه داد: در فهرست سال 2013 میلادی، دانشگاه هاروارد رتبه اول را کسب  کرده است. همچنین 10 دانشگاه برتر عبارتند از: هاروارد، استنفورد،  برکلی،MIT، کمبریج، انستیتو تکنولوژی کالیفرنیا(کالتک)، پرینستون، کلمبیا،  شیکاگو و آکسفورد. 	سرپرست ISC درباره رتبه دانشگاههای قاره اروپا، اظهار داشت: در قاره  اروپا(به جز بریتانیا)، انستیتو فناوری زوریخ (ETH) در سوئیس با کسب رتبه  20 جهان، مقام نخست را در منطقه و در بین 20 دانشگاه و در تاریخ رتبه بندی  شانگهای به خود اختصاص داده است. دانشگاه پی یر و ماری کوری(رتبه 37) در  فرانسه و دانشگاه Paris-Sud که دارای رتبه 39 است هر دو به عنوان بهترین  دانشگاه در قاره اروپا رتبه بندی شده اند. 	مهراد درباره بهترین دانشگاههای قاره آسیا و اقیانوسیه، گفت: بهترین  دانشگاههای قاره آسیا و اقیانوسه، دانشگاه توکیو با رتبه 21 جهان(مقام نخست  کشوری)، و کیوتو با رتبه 26 در ژاپن، دانشگاه ملبورن با رتبه 56 (مقام  نخست کشوری) در استرالیا است. 	وی اضافه کرد: در مجموع، 11 دانشگاه برای نخستین بار در فهرست 500 دانشگاه  برتر جهان در سال 2013 میلادی، جای گرفته اند که در آن بین، دانشگاه علوم و  فناوری ملک عبدالله در عربستان سعودی، دانشگاه کوایمبرا در پرتغال و  دانشگاه کاتولیک کره جنوبی از آن جمله اند. 	این مقام مسئول به رتبه بندی دانشگاههای جهان در 5 رشته موضوعی نیز اشاره  کرد و گفت: شانگهای همچنین رتبه بندی سال 2013 میلادی را در 5 رشته کلی  منتشر کرده است. در این 5 رشته 200 دانشگاه معرفی شده اند که 5 دانشگاه  برتر در هر یک از رشته های موضوعی عبارتند از: *در علوم طبیعی و ریاضیات:* هاروارد، برکلی، کالتک، پرینستون و کمبریج، *در مهندسی، فناوری و علوم کامپیوتر:* ام.آی.تی استنفورد، برکلی، دانشگاه تگزاس در آستین، UIUC، *در علوم زیستی و حیاتی:* هاروارد، کمبریج، ام.آی.تی، دانشگاه کالیفرنیا در سانفرانسیسکو و دانشگاه واشینگتن در سیاتل، *در پزشکی بالینی و داروسازی:* هاروارد، دانشگاه کالیفرنیا در سانفرانسیسکو، دانشگاه واشینگتن در سیاتل، جانز هاپکینز و کلمبیا، *در علوم اجتماعی:* هاروارد، شیکاگو، استنفورد، کلمبیا و برکلی.
 	وی افزود: 5 دانشگاه ممتاز در 5 رشته تخصصی به این شرح رتبه بندی شده اند: *ریاضیات:* پرینستون، هاروارد، برکلی، استنفورد، کمبریج، پی یر و ماری کوری، *فیزیک:* هاروارد، ام.آی.تی، برکلی، کالتک، پرینستون، *شیمی:* هاروارد، برکلی، استنفورد، کمبریج، ETH، * مهندسی کامپیوتر:* استنفورد،ام.آی.تی، برکلی، پرینستون، هاروارد، *اقتصاد و بازرگانی:* هاروارد، شیکاگو، ام.آی.تی، استنفورد، برکلی. 	به گزارش مهر، مهراد همچنین اعلام کرد: از کل کشورهای اسلامی از عربستان  سعودی 4 دانشگاه به ترتیب ملک سعود در دامنه 151-200، ملک عبدالعزیز در  دامنه 201-300، دانشگاه نفت و معدن ملک فهد در دامنه 301-400 و دانشگاه  علوم و فناوری ملک عبدالعزیز در دامنه 401-500، و سپس از کشورهای ترکیه،  ایران، مالزی و مصر به ترتیب دانشگاههای استامبول، تهران، مالایا و قاهره   هر کدام در دامنه بین 401-500 قرار دارند. 	نظام رتبه بندی شانگهای، برای نخستین بار در سال 2003 میلادی تاسیس شد.  این نظام از 5 شاخص برجسته از جمله دانش آموختگان و اعضای هیئت علمی برنده  جایزه نوبل و فیلد مدالها، تعداد پژوهشگران پر استناد بر اساس.آی.اس.آی،  تعداد مقالات منتشر شده در مجلات نیچر و ساینس، تعداد مقالات نمایه شده در  نمایه استنادی علوم و علوم اجتماعی(ISI) و عملکرد سرانه با توجه به تعداد  استادان و پژوهشگران برای رتبه بندی دانشگاههای جهان استفاده می کند.
 	وی با بیان اینکه رتبه بندی شانگهای هر سال بیش از 1000 دانشگاه را طبق  این شاخصها مطالعه و 500 دانشگاه برتر جهان را بر این اساس معرفی می کند،  با اشاره به نتایج رتبه بندی سال 2013، اظهار داشت: در نتایج رتبه بندی سال  2013، در بین 30 دانشگاه برتر به استثنای دانشگاههای کمبریج(رتبه 5)،  آکسفورد(رتبه 10)، انستیتو تکنولوژی زوریخ(رتبه 20)، دانشگاه توکیو(رتبه  21)، دانشگاه کالج لندن(رتبه 22)، امپریال کالج علوم، فناوری و پزشکی(رتبه  24)، دانشگاه کیوتو(رتبه 26) و دانشگاه تورنتو با رتبه 28، سایر دانشگاهها  به ایالات متحده اختصاص دارد.
 	سرپرست پایگاه استنادی علوم، درباره سایر رتبه های کسب شده، گفت: از رتبه  31 تا 36 نیز دانشگاههای تراز اول آمریکا نسبت به سایر دانشگاههای جهان  برتری دارند. نخستین دانشگاه فرانسه، دانشگاههای پی یر و ماری کوری است که  در جایگاه 37 جهان نشسته اند. دومین دانشگاه فرانسه Paris-Sud است که حائز  رتبه 39 شد، دانشگاه بریتیش کلمبیا در کانادا دومین دانشگاه این کشور است  که جایگاه 40 را به خود اختصاص داده است.
 	به گفته مهراد، دانشگاه کپنهاک با رتبه 42، انستیتو کارولینیسکا در سوئد  با رتبه 44، دانشگاه فنی مونیخ با رتبه 50 سه دانشگاه برتر دیگر قاره  اروپا( به جز بریتانیا)را تشکیل داده اند.
 	وی درباره رتبه سایر دانشگاهها، گفت: نخستین دانشگاه اتریش یعنی اوتریخت  رتبه 52 و نخستین دانشگاه استرالیا یعنی ملبورن رتبه 54 همچنین نخستین  دانشگاه رژیم اشغالگر قدس یعنی دانشگاه هبرو در اورشلیم موفق به کسب رتبه  59 شده است. دانشگاه اسلو نیز با کسب رتبه 69 نخستین دانشگاه نروژ در بین  500 دانشگاه تراز اول جهان دیده می شود. از فدراسیون روسیه دانشگاه ایالتی  مسکو با کسب رتبه 79 جهان مقام نخست کشوری را از آن خود کرده است.
 	سرپرست پایگاه استنادی علوم درباره دانشگاههای قاره آسیا، خاطرنشان کرد:  در قاره آسیا، علاوه بر ژاپن، دانشگاه ملی تایوان دومین کشور این قاره در  رتبه ای بین 101 – 150 قرار دارد. در همین دامنه دانشگاه ملی سنگاپور و  دانشگاه ملی کره جنوبی، به ترتیب سومین و چهارمین کشور آسیا موفق به حضور  در بین 500 دانشگاه ممتاز جهان شده اند. در جمهوری خلق چین که نظام رتبه  شانگهای دانشگاههای جهان را رتبه بندی می کند، دانشگاه فودان نخستین  دانشگاهی است که رتبه ان در دامنه ای بین 151-200 قرار دارد.
 	مهراد گفت: از کل کشورهای اسلامی از عربستان سعودی 4 دانشگاه به ترتیب ملک  سعود در دامنه 151-200، ملک عبدالعزیز در دامنه 201-300، دانشگاه نفت و  معدن ملک فهد در دامنه 301-400 و دانشگاه علوم و فناوری ملک عبدالعزیز در  دامنه 401-500، و سپس از کشورهای ترکیه، ایران، مالزی و مصر به ترتیب  دانشگاههای استامبول، تهران، مالایا و قاهره هر کدام در دامنه بین 401-500  قرار دارند.
 	مسئول رتبه بندی دانشگاهها و مراکز تحقیقاتی ایران درباره رتبه کشورهای  دیگر جهان، گفت: بسیاری از کشورهای جهان به جز آمریکا، آلمان، کانادا،  ژاپن، استرالیا، انگلستان و تعدادی از کشورهای اروپای غربی وضعیتی مشابه با  ایران و مالزی و مصر دارند. به عنوان مثال، در جمهوری ایرلند تنها کالج  کلینیکی دوبلین، از آفریقای جنوبی دانشگاه کیپ تاون، از مجارستان دانشگاه  لوراند، از هندوستان انستیتو علوم هند، از صربستان دانشگاه بلگراد و از  اسلوونی دانشگاه یوبلیانا(سال تاسیس 1595 میلادی) تنها چند نمونه ای از  دانشگاههای بزرگ جهان به شمار می آیند که هر کدام موفق به دریافت رتبه برتر  و حضور در بین 500 دانشگاه ممتاز جهان شده اند.
 *انتقاد از بی توجهی دانشگاههای ایرانی نسبت به رتبه بندیهای بین المللی*
 	وی خاصرنشان کرد: نکته ای که لازم است گفته شود تاکید بر این واقعیت است  که دانشگاههای ایران به خاطر دیپلماسی علمی و تحکیم روابط بین المللی  همچنین جذب دانشجو از سایر کشورهای جهان لازم است موضوع رتبه بندی  دانشگاهها را جدی تر مد نظر قرار دهند. اکنون از رتبه بندی دانشگاهها در  جهان 10 سال و از رتبه بندی ISC در ایران سه سال سپری شده است. متاسفانه  تجربه من به عنوان مسئول رتبه بندی دانشگاههای کشور نشان می دهد که  دانشگاهها رغبت چندانی برای این موضوع با اهمیت از خود نشان نمی دهند. از  سوی نظام آموزش عالی کشور نیز سیاست مشخصی در این زمینه وجود ندارد. هر چند  که ISC مولود انقلاب اسلامی و نتیجه تلاشهای پیوسته وزرای آموزش عالی کشور  و نیز وزرای آموزش عالی و تحقیقات علمی کشورهای اسلامی است، با وجود این  پاسخگویی از سوی دانشگاهها در قبال عملکرد خود تجربه بسیار ناموفقی است که  در سالهای گذشته شاهد آن بوده ایم.
 	مهراد تاکید کرد: وزارتخانه های علوم و بهداشت نیز نظامهای رتبه بندی خود  را تولید کرده اند اما بین معیارها و شاخصهای موجود در نظامهای رتبه بندی  یاد شده، با رتبه بندیهای ISC، تایمز، S، و شانگهای، تفاوت آشکاری وجود  دارد. معتقد به رشد همه جانبه دانشگاهها هستم اما بی تفاوتی دانشگاهها نسبت  به رتبه بندیهای جهانی، مطلوب و مقبول جامعه علمی جهانی نیست. نمی توان از  اعتبارات و بودجه های عمومی و دولتی استفاده کرد اما به هنگام پاسخگویی با  تعلل و کوتاهی با نظامهای رتبه بندی دانشگاه برخورد کرد.
 	وی ادامه داد: در صورت وجود نظام ثبت آماری دقیق، اطمینان دارم توان علمی  دانشگاههای ایران به مراتب قوی تر و بیش از دانشگاههای عربستان سعودی است.  باز کردن درهای دانشگاهها به روی دانشجویان خارجی از یک سو و جذب استادان و  پژوهشگران برجسته جهانی توسط دانشگاههای کشور همچنین صدور مجوز تدریس با  حفظ و صیانت از زبان فارسی به زبان انگلیسی می تواند در حضور موفقیت آمیز  دانشگاههای کشور اثر بخش باشد.

----------

